# No hotel room for President Trump in Germany for G20



## Book of Jeremiah (Jul 6, 2017)

Apparently the hotels in Germany claim they are all booked up for the G20.  Mainstream news media falsely reported that Trump Administration failed to make plans early.  That is not true.  President Trump tried to book a room in Germany early April and they flatly refused.  This rudeness toward our presidents by hosting nations is all too common these days.  Remember the disrespect shown to President Obama at the China G20 Summit?

Trump reportedly can’t get a hotel room in Hamburg for G20 Summit | theGrio

Sometime prior to the month of April Trump Administration was refused a reservation for the G20 Summit July 7 & 8.  This was obviously intentional.

German Hotel refused to ACCOMMODATE  Donald Trump at the G20
April 11, 2017

Hamburg hotel luxury Vier Jahreszeiten declined to accommodate the delegation of President Donald Trump during the G20 summit according to a German media outlet.
The German newspaper Abendblatt Hambyrger stated that Trump’s team was denied a request for accommodation in the hotel at the time of the G20 summit, which will take place on 7 and 8 July.


----------



## usmbguest5318 (Jul 6, 2017)

Book of Jeremiah said:


> Apparently the hotels in Germany claim they are all booked up for the G20.  Mainstream news media falsely reported that Trump Administration failed to make plans early.  That is not true.  President Trump tried to book a room in Germany early April and they flatly refused.  This rudeness toward our presidents by hosting nations is all too common these days.  Remember the disrespect shown to President Obama at the China G20 Summit?
> 
> Trump reportedly can’t get a hotel room in Hamburg for G20 Summit | theGrio



U.S. Presidents travel with their own hotel.  It's called Air Force One.


----------



## Moonglow (Jul 6, 2017)

Book of Jeremiah said:


> Apparently the hotels in Germany claim they are all booked up for the G20.  Mainstream news media falsely reported that Trump Administration failed to make plans early.  That is not true.  President Trump tried to book a room in Germany early April and they flatly refused.  This rudeness toward our presidents by hosting nations is all too common these days.  Remember the disrespect shown to President Obama at the China G20 Summit?
> 
> Trump reportedly can’t get a hotel room in Hamburg for G20 Summit | theGrio


Surely they have campsites available..


----------



## OldLady (Jul 6, 2017)

They're just going to have to put him in a stable.


----------



## S.J. (Jul 6, 2017)

Maybe we should just let them pay 100% of their own defense.  I'll bet they'll find a room then.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Jul 6, 2017)

Obama exits rear of AF  1 at China G20 Summit



Obama Exits Plane Using Back Door Because Security Couldn't Understand Chinese Driver

The excuses are so lame.   No  translator, no rooms .....


----------



## usmbguest5318 (Jul 6, 2017)

OldLady said:


> They're just going to have to put him in a stable.


A manger was good enough for Jesus.  I'm sure one's good enough for Trump.


----------



## usmbguest5318 (Jul 6, 2017)

Book of Jeremiah said:


> Obama exits rear of AF  1 at China G20 Summit
> View attachment 137323
> Obama Exits Plane Using Back Door Because Security Couldn't Understand Chinese Driver


??? -- What has that to do with the availability of hotel rooms?


----------



## Penelope (Jul 6, 2017)

Book of Jeremiah said:


> Obama exits rear of AF  1 at China G20 Summit
> View attachment 137323
> Obama Exits Plane Using Back Door Because Security Couldn't Understand Chinese Driver
> 
> The excuses are so lame.   No  translator, no rooms .....



Obama made us proud.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Jul 6, 2017)

Xelor said:


> Book of Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > Obama exits rear of AF  1 at China G20 Summit
> ...


Plenty of rooms available back in March when WH tried to book.  This was done intentionally.  Just as forcing Obama to take the rear staircase of AF 1 when he arrived for China G20 Summit was intentional.  No difference.  Although Trump did tweet that the Germans should cough up their dues to NATO on March 19.  Coincidence in the timing?  How childish are these people?  President Trump should return to AF 1 and tell the Pilot to turn around and go back to the US right now.  Skip the meeting and tell the world this disrespect won't be tolerated.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Jul 6, 2017)

S.J. said:


> Maybe we should just let them pay 100% of their own defense.  I'll bet they'll find a room then.


Good one!


----------



## Penelope (Jul 6, 2017)

Maybe he should not of disrespected every country but SA and Russia.


----------



## Dalia (Jul 6, 2017)

Book of Jeremiah said:


> Apparently the hotels in Germany claim they are all booked up for the G20.  Mainstream news media falsely reported that Trump Administration failed to make plans early.  That is not true.  President Trump tried to book a room in Germany early April and they flatly refused.  This rudeness toward our presidents by hosting nations is all too common these days.  Remember the disrespect shown to President Obama at the China G20 Summit?
> 
> Trump reportedly can’t get a hotel room in Hamburg for G20 Summit | theGrio
> 
> ...


I hope with all my heart that President Trump will not be received in the same way in France for July 14th.


----------



## BULLDOG (Jul 6, 2017)

Book of Jeremiah said:


> Apparently the hotels in Germany claim they are all booked up for the G20.  Mainstream news media falsely reported that Trump Administration failed to make plans early.  That is not true.  President Trump tried to book a room in Germany early April and they flatly refused.  This rudeness toward our presidents by hosting nations is all too common these days.  Remember the disrespect shown to President Obama at the China G20 Summit?
> 
> Trump reportedly can’t get a hotel room in Hamburg for G20 Summit | theGrio
> 
> ...



I wouldn't rent him a room either. He has a reputation for pissing on the bed.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Jul 6, 2017)

Dalia said:


> Book of Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > Apparently the hotels in Germany claim they are all booked up for the G20.  Mainstream news media falsely reported that Trump Administration failed to make plans early.  That is not true.  President Trump tried to book a room in Germany early April and they flatly refused.  This rudeness toward our presidents by hosting nations is all too common these days.  Remember the disrespect shown to President Obama at the China G20 Summit?
> ...


Thank you, Dalia. After reading your breaking news report about what is happening in Hamburg right this second I am truly glad that our President was refused a Hotel Room in Hamburg.  Definitely doesn't look like it would have been safe.  God works in mysterious ways!
Breaking News - Police and protesters clash over protest camps in Hamburg

















*Looks like God protected our President by keeping him out of Hamburg!  Last place on earth any US President would want to be right now!  Look at these pictures!  Wow!  Safest place to be is Air Force 1 and because of Germany's rudeness he is perfectly justified in leaving and returning back to the USA!  *


----------



## Darkwind (Jul 6, 2017)

I'm sure that if the German Chancellor wishes to visit the USA in the future, we can find her a tuna boat off of one of the Jersey ports.


----------



## Cellblock2429 (Jul 6, 2017)

Book of Jeremiah said:


> Apparently the hotels in Germany claim they are all booked up for the G20.  Mainstream news media falsely reported that Trump Administration failed to make plans early.  That is not true.  President Trump tried to book a room in Germany early April and they flatly refused.  This rudeness toward our presidents by hosting nations is all too common these days.  Remember the disrespect shown to President Obama at the China G20 Summit?
> 
> Trump reportedly can’t get a hotel room in Hamburg for G20 Summit | theGrio
> 
> ...



/----- Any idea the security issues with the hotel? Maybe they didn't want the inconvenience for the other guests---- you drooling troll. 


Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## Dalia (Jul 6, 2017)

Book of Jeremiah said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> > Book of Jeremiah said:
> ...


My pleasure, 
France has a lot to play and the united states are our friends I hope it will not have assholes and les casseurs /breakers to protest the arrival of Trump, otherwise I would be ashamed as should be ashamed the Germans


----------



## The Irish Ram (Jul 6, 2017)

Book of Jeremiah said:


> Apparently the hotels in Germany claim they are all booked up for the G20.  Mainstream news media falsely reported that Trump Administration failed to make plans early.  That is not true.  President Trump tried to book a room in Germany early April and they flatly refused.  This rudeness toward our presidents by hosting nations is all too common these days.  Remember the disrespect shown to President Obama at the China G20 Summit?
> 
> Trump reportedly can’t get a hotel room in Hamburg for G20 Summit | theGrio
> 
> ...



Then he needs to hop on his plane and head for the good old USA.  Comfortable beds at the White House and our money in our pockets instead of the G20's.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Jul 6, 2017)

Xelor said:


> Book of Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > Apparently the hotels in Germany claim they are all booked up for the G20.  Mainstream news media falsely reported that Trump Administration failed to make plans early.  That is not true.  President Trump tried to book a room in Germany early April and they flatly refused.  This rudeness toward our presidents by hosting nations is all too common these days.  Remember the disrespect shown to President Obama at the China G20 Summit?
> ...


Seeing what is happening this moment in Hamburg it does appear that President Trump has safer accommodations than those who got a room!  What a turnabout!!  Eh?


----------



## featherlite (Jul 6, 2017)

Book of Jeremiah said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> > Book of Jeremiah said:
> ...



I'm not a fan of Trump, but I wouldn't wish that rabid crowd on anyone.


----------



## IsaacNewton (Jul 6, 2017)

They have room for him in the local mental hospital but they can't catch him with that big net, his electric rascal is too fast.

Or more likely, they took him right up to the door and he didn't recognize it as a door. And walked in the other direction.


----------



## Dalia (Jul 6, 2017)

IsaacNewton said:


> They have room for him in the local mental hospital but they can't catch him with that big net, his electric rascal is too fast.
> 
> Or more likely, they took him right up to the door and he didn't recognize it as a door. And walked in the other direction.


Are you confused you are talking about Hillary???


----------



## Darkwind (Jul 6, 2017)

It figures that the anti-American progressives on this forum are all okay with the insult to the United States.


----------



## IsaacNewton (Jul 6, 2017)

Dalia said:


> IsaacNewton said:
> 
> 
> > They have room for him in the local mental hospital but they can't catch him with that big net, his electric rascal is too fast.
> ...



Everyone else has already forgotten about HRC but you have a thing for her apparently. 

Whatever floats your boat Gertrude.


----------



## Dalia (Jul 6, 2017)

IsaacNewton said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> > IsaacNewton said:
> ...


I have Four first name and Gertrude is not one of the four.


----------



## Dalia (Jul 6, 2017)

Darkwind said:


> I'm sure that if the German Chancellor wishes to visit the USA in the future, we can find her a tuna boat off of one of the Jersey ports.


President Trump will not forget the welcome he received in Germany the big Merkel will have the other side of the Medal like CNN


----------



## usmbguest5318 (Jul 6, 2017)

Book of Jeremiah said:


> Xelor said:
> 
> 
> > Book of Jeremiah said:
> ...





Book of Jeremiah said:


> Plenty of rooms available back in March when WH tried to book. *This was done intentionally.*



Dear, God!  Could there be a more oblique way to convey that the *willful *denial of of hotel space is the key theme of a "breaking news" story entitled "No hotel room for President Trump in Germany for G20?"  

Whatever...Is the deliberacy of there being no quarter for Trump the central point you wanted readers to notice/discuss?   If so, so what?  As I showed, Trump arrived in Hamburg with his own hotel room.  

Let's, for a moment, ponder the potential verity of your attestation that hoteliers in Hamburg purposefully denied Trump quarter, perhaps in an effort to send a message by doing so.  Neither of your linked articles intimates that anyone intentionally refused Trump lodging.  Why, then, should we think your claim to that effect is anything other than boorishly, perhaps even incendiarily, outlandish POOYA notion?  I see no credible basis for believing that is so.



Book of Jeremiah said:


> Obama Exits Plane Using Back Door Because Security Couldn't Understand Chinese Driver



​
As for the matter of Obama existing the back door of his plane because nobody could understand/speak Mandarin, I have a few thoughts:

First of all, the tone of the headline of the _Netshark _story does not align with the remarks of the Chinese ministry official the story quotes.  The official indicated the problem arose because the stairway driver didn't speak English, not because nobody in Obama's delegation spoke Chinese.

"_China provides a rolling staircase for every arriving state leader, but the U.S. delegation complained that the driver couldn’t speak English and couldn’t understand security instructions from the United States; so China proposed that we could assign a translator to sit beside the driver, but the U.S. side turned down the proposal and insisted that they didn’t need the staircase provided by the airport._"

Be that as it may, the official's explanation is what it is, but having worked in the PRC for nearly 20 years, I'm surprised he proffered that as his explanation.  It's certainly possible the driver does not speak English; however, that individual is, I suspect an exception among Chinese people under the age of about 45.  
 -- English instruction in China
 -- 2010 -- China Embraces English Language
 -- 2002 -- English Education in Present-day China
I have met hundreds of Chinese who are embarrassed that their English isn't as good as native speakers; but that's not the same as not understanding it.  Among my PRC clients, literally everyone speaks English well enough to understand what I and my colleagues write and say, and they're all more than willing, using English, to respond in writing to English communications, but few of them are comfortable speaking in English.  (Odd insofar as their writing is 80% to 90% of the time "good enough."  Perhaps the reason they don't just say whatever they'd otherwise write derives from temporal exigencies?)

Lastly, and perhaps most importantly, English is the universal language of aviation.  If one must interact with airline personnel, one must speak English.


It's preposterous that there was nobody on AF1 who spoke Mandarin and Cantonese.  The WH knew Obama was going to China, and they and he know Obama speaks neither, right?  If there was no translator on board, well, that'd have been the WH's oversight, not anyone else's, and problems resulting from it would have been attributable to the WH, not China or an airport staffer who drives a mobile stairway.  So regardless of any possibly intended snub, AFAIC, the WH would be the one to blame for the alleged effort to snub the POTUS having succeeded, that is if it even did.  (One'd need to be extremely petty to take umbrage over the POTUS using the rear exit of his own plane.)
Having read the article you linked, I think for all it presents to be wholly representationally faithful, a lot of exceptional circumstances had to coalesce.  Events, "the stars," do occasionally inopportunely align, but their doing so is not typical, and all those events would have to have been to some degree both anticipated and coddled in order for the "stairway" incident to plausibly be construed as a deliberate set of acts.  Even Obama, the object of the slight you allege, of the matter and its significance in essence said "yes, sure, whatever...," thus showing his own unwillingness to make something out of what was in fact nothing of consequence, regardless of whether the circumstances were intentional or serendipitous.


----------



## bodecea (Jul 6, 2017)

Darkwind said:


> It figures that the anti-American progressives on this forum are all okay with the insult to the United States.


What insult to the United States?


----------



## skye (Jul 6, 2017)

The head of Trump's staff  who should have booked the hotel, will roll.

How can you forget to book the hotel??? 

Unbelievable.


----------



## skye (Jul 6, 2017)

According to an Associated Press report cited by BuzzFeed, he is going to  stay  here...."Hamburg’s official Senate Guest House


*Gästehaus des Senats*


----------



## depotoo (Jul 6, 2017)

Have a feeling it is a malicious rumor-

Merkel receiving Trump at the Hotel Atlantic a few minutes ago -- both with their game faces on. 




+++ G-20 Newsblog in English +++: A Restful Night Descends in Hamburg - SPIEGEL ONLINE - International


Book of Jeremiah said:


> Apparently the hotels in Germany claim they are all booked up for the G20.  Mainstream news media falsely reported that Trump Administration failed to make plans early.  That is not true.  President Trump tried to book a room in Germany early April and they flatly refused.  This rudeness toward our presidents by hosting nations is all too common these days.  Remember the disrespect shown to President Obama at the China G20 Summit?
> 
> Trump reportedly can’t get a hotel room in Hamburg for G20 Summit | theGrio
> 
> ...


----------



## skye (Jul 6, 2017)

depotoo said:


> Have a feeling it is a malicious rumor-
> 
> Merkel receiving Trump at the Hotel Atlantic a few minutes ago -- both with their game faces on.
> 
> ...





The local media  is a reporting he will stay in Hamburg Senate Guest House, but yes, we will have to wait for confirmation from Trump's people.

As a matter of curiosity Australian Prime Minister Malcolm Turnbull is sharing  the Park Hyatt with Russian President Vladimir Putin and South Korean leader Moon Jae-In.  UK Prime Minister Theresa May will stay in Le Meridien while Chinese President Xi Jinping will bunk up with Italy’s Prime Minister at the Grand Elysee.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jul 6, 2017)

Book of Jeremiah said:


> Apparently the hotels in Germany claim they are all booked up for the G20.  Mainstream news media falsely reported that Trump Administration failed to make plans early.  That is not true.  President Trump tried to book a room in Germany early April and they flatly refused.  This rudeness toward our presidents by hosting nations is all too common these days.  Remember the disrespect shown to President Obama at the China G20 Summit?
> 
> Trump reportedly can’t get a hotel room in Hamburg for G20 Summit | theGrio
> 
> ...




why on earth would his security allow him to stay in a leftist country hotel 

the story appears fake 

American prezbos do not need a hotel room 

they fly with one


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Jul 6, 2017)

I wonder how he will twist and lie about this.

Anyway, his bed on Air Force One has rubber sheets on it.


Sent from my iPad using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Jul 6, 2017)

Book of Jeremiah said:


> Obama exits rear of AF  1 at China G20 Summit
> View attachment 137323
> Obama Exits Plane Using Back Door Because Security Couldn't Understand Chinese Driver
> 
> The excuses are so lame.   No  translator, no rooms .....



Interesting.  That is not the back door of AF1.  That is a lower door on the port side forward, unless someone has moved the forward landing gear.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Jul 6, 2017)

bodecea said:


> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> > It figures that the anti-American progressives on this forum are all okay with the insult to the United States.
> ...




I'm sure @Darkeind meant trump's insults to all of our allies while sucking up to every nutter dictator on the planet.


Sent from my iPad using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Jul 6, 2017)

Speaking of attacking our allies and worshiping dictators -

Why is he trashing the US? Over and over. Yes, he still lies about Obama but he is really doubling down on shredding the US.

Is it just his same old hatred for our country? Or is there more to it?


Sent from my iPad using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## HenryBHough (Jul 6, 2017)

Germany will have plenty of empty rooms when The U.S. closes down our military facilities in that (former) country.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Jul 6, 2017)

skye said:


> The head of Trump's staff  who should have booked the hotel, will roll.
> 
> How can you forget to book the hotel???
> 
> Unbelievable.



That would be the responsibility of the host nation! Germany!


----------



## skye (Jul 6, 2017)

Luddly Neddite said:


> Speaking of attacking our allies and worshiping dictators -
> 
> Why is he trashing the US? Over and over. Yes, he still lies about Obama but he is really doubling down on shredding the US.
> 
> ...




^^^^^


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Jul 6, 2017)

jon_berzerk said:


> Book of Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > Apparently the hotels in Germany claim they are all booked up for the G20.  Mainstream news media falsely reported that Trump Administration failed to make plans early.  That is not true.  President Trump tried to book a room in Germany early April and they flatly refused.  This rudeness toward our presidents by hosting nations is all too common these days.  Remember the disrespect shown to President Obama at the China G20 Summit?
> ...



I am sure everyone else traveling with him will enjoy those showers and comfortable beds on AF1.


----------



## skye (Jul 6, 2017)

jon_berzerk said:


> Book of Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > Apparently the hotels in Germany claim they are all booked up for the G20.  Mainstream news media falsely reported that Trump Administration failed to make plans early.  That is not true.  President Trump tried to book a room in Germany early April and they flatly refused.  This rudeness toward our presidents by hosting nations is all too common these days.  Remember the disrespect shown to President Obama at the China G20 Summit?
> ...




The problem is that the airplane is not in Hamburg.

He would have to take a helicopter and travel for a while  to the plane every time .... which could be very tiring   .....you know?


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jul 6, 2017)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > Book of Jeremiah said:
> ...




it turns out it was a fake story


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jul 6, 2017)

skye said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > Book of Jeremiah said:
> ...




turns out it is a fake news story


----------



## skye (Jul 6, 2017)

jon_berzerk said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > jon_berzerk said:
> ...




really?

he is not staying at the Senators Guest  House?

so what hotel is he staying then?


----------



## skye (Jul 6, 2017)

jon_berzerk said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> > jon_berzerk said:
> ...





where are you getting your news Jon? I'd love to  read  what's happening


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jul 6, 2017)

skye said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > skye said:
> ...




i just read it from an earlier post on this thread 

Hotel Atlantic or something like that 

it just doesnt sound right that 

it doesnt seem logical at all that the team f'ed up on arrangements 


if he is staying at the statehouse 

more likely out of safety concerns


----------



## skye (Jul 6, 2017)

jon_berzerk said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> > jon_berzerk said:
> ...





ok thanks


so back to what I said

He is staying at the Senators Guest House.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jul 6, 2017)

skye said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > skye said:
> ...




looks like that is anyones guess


----------



## skye (Jul 6, 2017)

jon_berzerk said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> > jon_berzerk said:
> ...




ok that's fine .....but don't call it a fake story if you don;t know for sure ...yes?


----------



## bodecea (Jul 6, 2017)

skye said:


> According to an Associated Press report cited by BuzzFeed, he is going to  stay  here...."Hamburg’s official Senate Guest House
> 
> 
> *Gästehaus des Senats*


Sure it wasn't here?


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jul 6, 2017)

skye said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > skye said:
> ...



well they have been busted just today on the fake hand shake story 

i do not believe much if any on the surface of this media 

time will tell just how much falseness is involved


----------



## ClosedCaption (Jul 6, 2017)

Book of Jeremiah said:


> President Trump should return to AF 1 and tell the Pilot to turn around and go back to the US right now. Skip the meeting and tell the world this disrespect won't be tolerated.



Yeah man, fuck the world! All for your petulance!!


----------



## OldLady (Jul 7, 2017)

Cellblock2429 said:


> Book of Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > Apparently the hotels in Germany claim they are all booked up for the G20.  Mainstream news media falsely reported that Trump Administration failed to make plans early.  That is not true.  President Trump tried to book a room in Germany early April and they flatly refused.  This rudeness toward our presidents by hosting nations is all too common these days.  Remember the disrespect shown to President Obama at the China G20 Summit?
> ...


I keep asking myself, there's only one hotel in Hamburg?

When the President (or any of the other players at the G20) "book a room" they aren't just getting a double with a microwave.  They are booking a whole block of rooms for their security and crucial aides.  So I can imagine booking early is essential.  A lot of hotels may not have had enough rooms available.  But still,

There's only one hotel in Hamburg?


----------



## OldLady (Jul 7, 2017)

jon_berzerk said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > jon_berzerk said:
> ...


No luxury hotel for Trump: Staff waited too long to book a room in Hamburg for G-20
No, it wasn't.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jul 7, 2017)

OldLady said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> ...



well we will see when the whole story comes out


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jul 7, 2017)

OldLady said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> ...



well if they are not staying in a hotel 

how can this story be 

-----------

Washington (CNN)First lady Melania Trump is unable to leave her Hamburg hotel and attend events with other G20 spouses because of protests, her spokeswoman said Friday.

"Hamburg police couldn't provide clearance for us to leave," Stephanie Grisham told reporters in Hamburg.
The spouses of G20 leaders are scheduled to tour a climate change center in Hamburg and take a river cruise while the world leaders attend the summit, according to media reports.


Donald and Melania Trump traveled to Hamburg Thursday ahead of the G20 summit, which kicked off Friday morning. Trump is scheduled to meet with Russian President Vladimir Putin and other world leaders during the day.
Activists have planned days of demonstrations to protest the G20 summit. Protesters in the anti-capitalist Welcome to Hell march clashed with police Thursday afternoon and into the night. Police used water cannons on the crowd and protesters threw bottles and smoke bombs.
Melania Trump tweeted about the protests Friday, saying she was "Thinking of those hurt in #Hamburg protests. Hope everyone stay safe! #G20"

Melania Trump unable to leave Hamburg hotel due to protests - CNNPolitics.com


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jul 7, 2017)

or this 

how can it be 

FIRST LADY STUCK 
*Donald Trump’s wife Melania ‘stuck in Hamburg hotel unable to leave due to huge G20 protests’*

*Donald Trump's wife Melania 'stuck in Hamburg hotel unable to leave due to huge G20 protests'*


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jul 7, 2017)

Melania Trump is reportedly trapped inside her hotel in Hamburg due to anti-capitalist protesters surrounding the building.

The First Lady was due to be involved in an event for the spouses of leaders taking part in the G20 summit, organised by Angela Merkel’s husband.

But a spokesperson for the US delegation told German media that they had been unable to get clearance for Ms Trump to leave the hotel where she is staying.




Melania Trump 'trapped in hotel' as protesters surround building at G20


----------



## OldLady (Jul 7, 2017)

_First lady Melania Trump was unable to leave* the residence* where she and President Trump are staying in Hamburg, Germany, due to G-20 protests nearby.
Security would not clear the first lady to *depart the residence* Friday afternoon, a spokesperson for Melania Trump told a reporter._

Protests keep Melania Trump from leaving G-20 residence in Hamburg


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jul 7, 2017)

OldLady said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > or this
> ...



*I checked the most recent stories on this and none indicate specifically where they are staying.*

of course not it is called security 

and obviously the president and wife are staying in separate locations 

again for security purposes 

he is staying at the state house


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jul 7, 2017)

*MELANIA Trump is reportedly trapped in her Hamburg hotel amid violent protests against the G20 summit, which began this morning.*

*G20 Summit: Melania Trump TRAPPED in hotel as violent protests rage outside*


----------



## OldLady (Jul 7, 2017)

jon_berzerk said:


> *MELANIA Trump is reportedly trapped in her Hamburg hotel amid violent protests against the G20 summit, which began this morning.*
> 
> *G20 Summit: Melania Trump TRAPPED in hotel as violent protests rage outside*


Yes, I saw that, Jon.  Some are referring to it as residence, others hotel.  Like you said, we'll have to wait, and hope the plans for the G20 aren't shut down due to all this ill will.


----------



## longknife (Jul 7, 2017)

Okay, here's the TRUTH!

*Trump stuck staying at German government-owned Hamburg guest house because Obama administration failed to reserve a hotel last year – and every luxury lodging was booked solid*

*President Trump is staying at a government-owned Senate guest house in Hamburg during the G20 summit*
*Other world governments staked out space at some of the city's 5-star hotels, which were all committed by the time Trump's staff called*
*Buzzfeed reported the news but omitted the fact that the properties were booked solid before Trump was elected last November*
*Now two White House aides are blaming Obama's team:  'They didn't care enough to make sure whoever was president would have a place to stay'*
*The Hamburg G20 was announced in February 2016*

Read more: G20: Trump staying in government Hamburg lodgings | Daily Mail Online 
Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook


----------



## OldLady (Jul 7, 2017)

longknife said:


> Okay, here's the TRUTH!
> 
> *Trump stuck staying at German government-owned Hamburg guest house because Obama administration failed to reserve a hotel last year – and every luxury lodging was booked solid*
> 
> ...


Of course it's Obama's fault.  Since everyone thought Hillary was going to win, why didn't he book for Hillary, then?


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Jul 7, 2017)

depotoo said:


> Have a feeling it is a malicious rumor-
> 
> Merkel receiving Trump at the Hotel Atlantic a few minutes ago -- both with their game faces on.
> 
> ...





skye said:


> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> > Have a feeling it is a malicious rumor-
> ...


I believe the AP reported that they  would stay  at Senate Guest House.  Looks like a country side secluded area in pic.  Guess the rest of the MSM missed that when they came up with Melania trapped in a Hamburg Hotel..


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Jul 7, 2017)

longknife said:


> Okay, here's the TRUTH!
> 
> *Trump stuck staying at German government-owned Hamburg guest house because Obama administration failed to reserve a hotel last year – and every luxury lodging was booked solid*
> 
> ...


Looks very secluded and safe.  Guess MSM could not stand the thought of it and decided to report story based  on  their  wishful thinking!


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Jul 7, 2017)

God protected our own Pres. &  First Lady and He used  the wicked  to do it!  ha! ha!


----------



## OldLady (Jul 7, 2017)

OldLady said:


> _First lady Melania Trump was unable to leave* the residence* where she and President Trump are staying in Hamburg, Germany, due to G-20 protests nearby.
> Security would not clear the first lady to *depart the residence* Friday afternoon, a spokesperson for Melania Trump told a reporter._
> 
> Protests keep Melania Trump from leaving G-20 residence in Hamburg


They're protesting capitalism.  Who knew there were so many or that they were so serious?
Seems like those of us in the US may have to actually start labeling communists accurately instead of labeling everyone left of Rand Paul as communist.
Was it this bad last year?


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Jul 7, 2017)

It's trump's own fault that he's out in the cold. If he had hired staff whose job it is to do this, he would not have embarrassed himself and the US - yet again.

Making it worse is that the Saudis got the last plum suites.

Is there anything this boob can do correctly? Right now, he's busy giving the US to Putin.


Sent from my iPad using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jul 7, 2017)

OldLady said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > *MELANIA Trump is reportedly trapped in her Hamburg hotel amid violent protests against the G20 summit, which began this morning.*
> ...




like they say 

more to the story comes out 

turns out it was the once again* incompetent  OBAMA ADMINISTRATIONS FAULT *


for not making the reservations 

read on 


The White House is blaming the Obama administration for leaving President Donald Trump without a proper hotel during this week’s G20 summit.

Every top-shelf lodging was already booked by the time the Trump White House began making inquiries – but that, two White House officials say, is because their predecessors never booked rooms for an American delegation.

The G20’s northern Germany summit was announced in February 2016, when Obama was still president and Trump was considered a long-shot hope to take the White House.

‘Obama’s people left everyone high and dry,’ one current official said on Friday. ‘They didn’t care enough to make sure whoever was president would have a place to stay.’

Staff at eight of them confirmed that they were completely booked by the time America's 2016 election was held in early November. the other two declined to comment.

'The funny thing,' a second Trump White House official said Friday, 'is that the U.S. delegation probably also wouldn't have had hotel rooms if Hillary Clinton had become president. It was already too late by Election Day.'



Read more: G20: Trump staying in government Hamburg lodgings | Daily Mail Online 
Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook


----------



## OldLady (Jul 7, 2017)

Considering that Trump has gone out of his way to undo as much of the Obama agenda as possible, whether or not it is sensible or of benefit to the country, I'm glad Obama managed to get in that "diss."  good on him.  I wish Trump was at the Econolodge.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jul 7, 2017)

--LOL

 funny 

the thing is the obama  incompetence would have happened to Hillary had she won 

gotta love the haters they have the craziest notions


----------



## longknife (Jul 8, 2017)

Luddly Neddite said:


> It's trump's own fault that he's out in the cold. If he had hired staff whose job it is to do this, he would not have embarrassed himself and the US - yet again.
> 
> Making it worse is that the Saudis got the last plum suites.
> 
> ...



Did you fail to read the links that indicated that the OBAMA ADMINISTRATION failed to make reservations long before President Trump was inaugurated?


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jul 8, 2017)

longknife said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> > It's trump's own fault that he's out in the cold. If he had hired staff whose job it is to do this, he would not have embarrassed himself and the US - yet again.
> ...




god i love it when leftard talking points 

blows up completely in their faces 

--LOL


----------



## Dragonlady (Jul 18, 2017)

Once again, Trump blames Obama for his failure. I've never seen anyone so inept and unwilling to put his big boy pants on and admit he fucked up.

Trump is a total loser!


----------



## longknife (Jul 18, 2017)

Dragonlady said:


> Once again, Trump blames Obama for his failure. I've never seen anyone so inept and unwilling to put his big boy pants on and admit he fucked up.
> 
> Trump is a total loser!



What about the Obozo administration NOT BOOKING ROOMS for the G20 escapes your dim mind?


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Jul 18, 2017)

Dragonlady said:


> Once again, Trump blames Obama for his failure. I've never seen anyone so inept and unwilling to put his big boy pants on and admit he fucked up.
> 
> Trump is a total loser!


You see what you want to see.  There has never been a worse president in US history than Barack Obama.  It's going to take some time for Trump to undo everything he did.  Thank God Trump followed through and withdrew the US from the Paris Climate accord, he signed a cease fire agreement with Russia over Syria, he's shutting down Sanctuary cities, he's made a rule for every new federal regulation two current regulations must go.  His ban on Muslim immigration from terrorist nations is in effect, he's renegotiating NAFTA, he has set up a lifetime ban on WH officials lobbying on behalf of foreign governments. What else? Oh yes, he fired James Comey and he is probably going to fire Robert Mueller too (sooner the better) he's increasing military investment and he's making Mexico pay for that wall which I hear is about ready to break ground.  On top of all that, Trump has cleared the way for energy infrastructure projects including the keystone pipeline. He also nominated a Supreme Court Justice replacement for Scalia (Obama didn't get away with appointing one on his way out the door).   Like I said, It's going to take President Trump some time to undo what Obama has done (or reverse it) but he's well on his way!  I'm very happy with our new President!  He's definitely a two term President.  No question about it!


----------



## Dragonlady (Jul 18, 2017)

longknife said:


> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> > Once again, Trump blames Obama for his failure. I've never seen anyone so inept and unwilling to put his big boy pants on and admit he fucked up.
> ...



Trump has been President since January 21st and the G20 was in July. I'm pretty sure Trump knew about the Summit when he took office. 

Are you seriously saying it's Obama's fault that no one in the Trump Administration asked what arrangements were made for the G20 between January and July?    

Trump and the entire American delegation got on planes and travelled to Germany and NO ONE asked where they were staying when they got there?

That takes a special kind of stupid.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Jul 18, 2017)

longknife said:


> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> > Once again, Trump blames Obama for his failure. I've never seen anyone so inept and unwilling to put his big boy pants on and admit he fucked up.
> ...


That would require some class on Obama's part and he hasn't got any.  But even this worked in President Trump's favor!  He wasn't staying in Hamburg where all of the riots were taking place.  He and our lovely First Lady had a nice private, quiet stay at water front Senate guest house.  Obama just can't win!  Can he?


----------



## Dragonlady (Jul 18, 2017)

Book of Jeremiah said:


> longknife said:
> 
> 
> > Dragonlady said:
> ...



Obama isn't at fault here. Only an idiot gets on a plane and flies to Europe without asking where you're staying. 

Pretending it's Obama's fault just makes Trump look pathetic and the Trumpanzees who parrot his ridiculous excuses are even dumber.


----------



## longknife (Jul 18, 2017)

Dragonlady said:


> Book of Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > longknife said:
> ...



Are you so dim witted you don't think the president and his party knew exactly where they were staying before they departed? Of course they did. And the facilities met their needs.


----------



## Dragonlady (Jul 18, 2017)

longknife said:


> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> > Book of Jeremiah said:
> ...



No they didn't. They were scrambling to find rooms AFTER they landed.

If they had made arrangements BEFORE they left, there wouldn't have been a story.


----------



## longknife (Jul 20, 2017)

Dragonlady said:


> longknife said:
> 
> 
> > Dragonlady said:
> ...



Provide some links, if you can.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Jul 20, 2017)

longknife said:


> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> > longknife said:
> ...


The only link she's got is wishful thinking.  They stayed at the Senate guest house which is situated on a waterfront and quite serene.  Unlike the madness surrounding Hamburg's G20 Hotel occupants.


----------



## Dragonlady (Jul 20, 2017)

A simple google search provided a plethora of links from newspapers around the world.  There is no group lazier than conservatives. 

Report: Trump Couldn’t Find a Hotel Room in Hamburg

Donald Trump 'has trouble finding hotel room at G20 summit'

G20 Summit: No hotel for US President Donald Trump in Hamburg?

https://www.google.ca/amp/s/www.vox.com/platform/amp/world/2017/7/6/15929498/trump-hotel-g20


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Jul 20, 2017)

Which is why he made 'other' arrangements before he arrived.  Are you so dense that you didn't even read the title of this thread before posting?


----------

